# Green or Blue



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

Is there any restrictions on using blue chemical in the toilet in France, Germany, Switzerland and Italy?

Should I start using green anyway?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Green or blue?*

 Ciao, no idea about the legal aspect; but I use blue everywhere.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think there is a general dislike of toilet chemicals with formaldehyde (and many CL's / CS's in the UK that use cesspits etc don't want it); best check on the ingredients.....


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We have only used Thetford AquaChem Green since starting motorhoming 2 years ago. As stated earlier, I believe some continental sites do not like you using blue. When we bought the van, the dealer told us that some German sites check to see if you have a SOG (no-chemical) system fitted before allowing you on. (We don't have one and have not tested this opinion.)

However, the green is claimed to be safe to empty into septic tank systems, whereas the blue containing formaldehyde, will kill the active bacteria that do all the work of breaking down deposits. I think it is important to use Green as a matter of course, since we tend to use CS locations and remote sites (e.g. Highlands) where septic tank drainage is very common.


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

we use blue in the UK, no problem, no smell.
we use Green when abroad, toilet smells worse with Green.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If we didn't call it "poo" then perhaps it wouldn't!

Correct me if I am wrong but hasn't formaldehyde been banned anyway, even from "blue" fluid?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

pippin said:


> If we didn't call it "poo" then perhaps it wouldn't!
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but hasn't formaldehyde been banned anyway, even from "blue" fluid?


Pippin,
That is my belief, all toilet chemical is now bio-degradable, just that some manufacturers have kept the blue colour because users want it. We fitted Sog and started to use chemicals again because of the smell and the filthy coating that it leaves in the holding tank.
Gerry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ditto on the S0G and still use some green - best of both worlds.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My understanding is that you can't buy toilet fluid containing formaldehyde any longer and that all fluids are safe and authorised for use wherever you camp.

I've certainly never heard of a German campsite that demands SOG be fitted and would consider it unreasonable this was so. It is possible that this is a small family run site where the owners are excessively eco-conscious - ?

We have never had any problem with deposits in the tank caused by any fluid and have used the wholerange of them over the years in everything from a bucket Elsan onwards. We have however been conscious of the downwind effect of a neighbouring SOG user on an aire and certainly do not want to go down that route. 

G


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

Try to avoid the "Camper Blue" by Thetford...it is rubbish, especially in hot weather.

Forget formaldehyde. If it was possible,i would go nuclear 8O 8O 

Doug


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I use a SOG (broke at the moment) and BIO MAgic which I also put in the waste tank and pour down drain holes. Smells nice, does the job (  ) and you do not need very much although I always err on the side of caution and put another gallon in.


----------

